# Pack goat prospect



## Bhmntpacker (Apr 10, 2010)

My son wants to start a 4-h dairy project, I want the wethers to pack, and my wife says I am crazy. This is a buck in my area that I can get doelings out of to breed for packers. This guy is two he is a monster. From what I read about packing conformation and understand about physiology he looks good, but I thought a look from some more experienced people might be better. Let me know if more or different angles would be helpful.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I like this goat. Short pasterns with a short and fairly level back. Good curvature to the rear legs and deep chest. There are minor issues but there doesn't appear to be anything seriously wrong, conformation wise. Can't really tell much about the feet in this picture. The front feet look like they toe out pretty bad in this picture but it could just be the way it is standing. I'd have to see it walk to know for sure. Saanens are notorious for bad feet so if his feet are good too I'd go for it. Keeping in mind of course that the buck is only half of the equation.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> The front feet look like they toe out pretty bad in this picture but it could just be the way it is standing.


Just wondering. Can a goat get corrective trims
like a young horse?

I had a filly that was hock kneed. and trimmed
just the outside and corrected it. Can you do the same
with goats?


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

yes, you can trim to correct a pattern. "Nanny Manicures" by Diane Grey is a helpful book.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

When I did my filly I used common sense.
I would stand next to her. Tilt my feet the
way she was standing. Then adjust my feet
the way I wanted her to stand. And trimmed
the side that was too long only.
One trim I could see I was on the right track.
After a time, When I got her walking nice and straight
That is when I had to be careful not to over trim
one side or the other.

Thanks for the book tip.
I will look into it. I think Sully could benifit
from it. He toes out a little in the front.
Which makes his knees work harder. 
Some of it may be too late. He is 3 yrs old. Or it could be his structure.
R.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

trimming horse hooves for correction is easier than trimming goat hooves - you're dealing with two toes and four walls per foot and how you trim which wall has other effects.


----------

